# Turning my Back on the Piano...



## Ingélou

I am going to give up on the piano - maybe to take it up again, as some suggest, in a few years if my circumstances change. At present, with John's illnesses and my mother's dementia, I feel as if I need more 'empty time' for me, as well as more time to keep the house & garden in order.

The fiddle is my one true love, and my only real desire is to be a folk fiddler. So I'm not going on with the Grade 4 exam either. I've spent money on the books, but at least I have learned to play three lovely pieces with greater flair and polish than I usually do, and that was a good experience. Practising scales and shifts didn't harm me either!

It is not a question of being too old to learn the piano, as my teacher tells me that I'm making good progress - but I see that to get anywhere, I'd need a lot more time and motivation than I've got. I hate to skimp, and that is what I've had to do so far. I'm also not enamoured of the teaching materials - I'm learning modern pieces that I don't like much, and I do wonder why so much time has to be spent on *staccato*?

I don't regret trying the piano - I will do the odd fun practice now and then. I have learned to read the bass clef and improved my timing and sight-reading somewhat & strengthened my fingers a little.

So from now on this blog - *if *I continue - will be about fiddling, tout seul.


----------



## Baregrass

Nice post Ingelou. I understand about having to make time in our 3rd age. I too am struggling to get my fiddle playing back in order after a shoulder operation. However, keep it up. Music is a precious gift. Good luck!


----------

